

Startupbootcamp and Rockstart Accelerator compare - wkneepkens
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/03/07/how-startupbootcamp-and-rockstart-accelerator-compare/

======
rdalens
Great to see a comparison between the two, maybe some more insights into their
previous classes and their successes would have added to the piece.

~~~
wkneepkens
I agree, yet as a first step it is already helpful for people that are not yet
informed.

